# Welchen Installationstester könnt Ihr empfehlen?



## MeisterLampe81 (13 Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Möglichkeit, mir einen neuen Installationstester für VDE 0100-600 bzw. VDE 0105 zu bestellen.

Früher habe ich öfter mit dem Beha Unitest gearbeitet, welcher allerdings nicht mehr in Frage kommt.

Zur Auswahl stehen aktuell der Fluke 1663 oder 1664FC sowie von Benning der IT 130. Ich tendiere momentan eher zum Benning IT 130, da ich hier einen Vorteil im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sehe. Ich habe aber mit beiden Geräten noch nicht gearbeitet. Mir geht es auch hauptsächlich darum, das ich unsere Installation während des normalen Messintervalls "zwischenprüfen" kann sowie Neuinstallationen und Umbauten vor IBN checken kann. Der Installationstester wird nicht mein tägliches Werkzeug sein. Das Thema allstromsensitive RCD´s muss das Messgerät aber beherschen.

Wer kann mir ggf. weitere gute Installationstester empfehlen oder mir ein Feedback zu den Fluke Geräten bzw. zum Benning Gerät geben?

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (14 Dezember 2017)

Zu deinem Tester selber kann ich dir leider auch nicht viel sagen. Ich stand vor einiger Zeit vor einem ähnlichen Problem. Hier ging es um die Auswahl eines BGVA-3 bzw heute ja DGUV Messgerät. 
Und da war es so das die Firmen dir gerne ein Gerät zum Testen überlassen. Ich finde zwar Meinungen von anderen Kollegen hilfreich aber meist beschränken diese sich dann auf eines der beiden Produkte. 
Du kannst dir auch noch Geräte von HT ansehen. Die sind tlw. Baugleich mit Benning


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 Dezember 2017)

Ich habe bei meinen Kunden meist Geräte von Gossen Metrawatt gesehen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## nullkommanix (14 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
wir verwenden das Gerät von Benning St 750 und sind ganz zufrieden .Das Anlegen der Geräte in der Datenbank ist Anfangs etwas tricky.Aber die lässt sich ja dann von Prüfungstermin zu Prüfungstermin immer wieder verwenden.Der Aufwand lohnt sich also.


----------



## Fabpicard (14 Dezember 2017)

Ich hab mir vor 2-3 Jahren einmal intensiv mit den ganzen auf dem Markt erhältlichen Geräte auseinander gesetzt.
Dann viel meine Auswahl auf den PROFITEST MXTRA von GMC-I - Zwar recht teuer (damals kam ich durch den günstigen Dollarkurs gut ran  )

Dafür bietet das Gerät einiges, was andere Geräte entweder nicht können oder ihnen fehlen andere Messmethoden dafür.

Die sehr umfangreichen Erdmessungen sind hier nur ein Beispiel.
Nachdem ich das Gerät gekauft hatte, kam ca 1/2 Jahr darauf die neuen RCD-Typ F auf den Markt. Gab ja quasi kein Messgerät, welche das abgedeckt hat. Bis auf den Mxtra, für den ich kurz darauf ein Firmwareupdate runter laden konnte. Dann konnte er das auch "mal eben so ohne Aufpreis" 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Blockmove (16 Dezember 2017)

G e l ö s c h t


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (16 Dezember 2017)

Danke für die Antworten.

@Fabpicard: Die Geräte vom GMC hatte ich mir angesehen. Damals während der Meisterschule mussten wir mit dem Profitest arbeiten. Die Geräte von GMC sind definitiv super, aber der Preis der "grünen Messgeräte" ist recht hoch. Ich brauche das Gerät hauptsächlich um meinen Kontrollpflichten nachzukommen. Hatte mir jetzt auch vom Großhändler mal die Preise reingeholt. Werde mir jetzt mal ein paar Vertreter einladen. Mal gucken, was dabei rauskommt..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Chräshe (18 Dezember 2017)

Das Fluke 1664 hatte ich schon im Einsatz. Ist ganz OK, nur die etwas antiquierte optische Schnittstelle fand ich seltsam. Aus der Elektroabteilung kam bisher keine Kritik – das ist normal schon eine Auszeichnung. 

Das Benning IT130 macht nach der Beschreibung fast mehr her. Das rote und grüne Licht ist bei der eintönigen Arbeit bestimmt nicht von Nachteil! 

Alternativ bin ich noch über folgende Geräte gestolpert:
https://www.conrad.biz/de/metrel-20...-nach-iso-1400378.html?sc.ref=Product Details
https://www.conrad.biz/de/installationstester-set-chauvin-arnoux-ca-6116n-1270860.html?sc.ref=Product%20Details

Die machen den Eindruck, als sei das Konzept deutlich moderner. Bedenken hätte ich nur wegen der Batterie-Laufzeit.


----------



## nade (25 Dezember 2017)

Also habe "damals" mit dem Gossem arbeiten müssen, unhandlicher Haufen, und nun sogar Privat den Fluke. Bei Installtest würd ich für Fluke tendieren, bei der Geräteprüfung allerdings, wenn auch noch nicht mit gearbeitet, auf den Benning tendieren.


----------

